

Performance Startup Torbit Acquired by WalmartLabs - jfox85
http://torbit.com/blog/2013/07/24/torbit-acquired-by-walmartlabs/

======
Sujan
Congratulations to Josh, Jon and the rest of the team!

But: Shame that Insight is going away. WalmartLabs is a great home for you
guys, but I would have loved to see you succeed with the product. Can you tell
us something about the reasons for this aquihire?

PS: I'll keep on wearing your shirts ;)

~~~
dsl
Josh hasn't been with Torbit for a while.

The blog post makes it clear this is a tech acquisition and not just an
aquihire.

~~~
Sujan
Oh didn't know that, thought he was still with them.

So then lets replace 'aquihire' with aquisition, the question stays the same:
Can you tell us something why you let WalmartLabs buy the tech instead of
continue building the product?

------
pbreit
Torbit is sort of like CLoudflare?

What the heck is Walmart doing with all these acquisitions? I'm guessing
there's some sort of internal champion with a decent amount of power trying to
assemble a nice little lab, decently-financed far away from HQ?

~~~
qq66
Walmart is one of the largest and most sophisticated consumers of technology
in the world, and their needs often outstrip the commercial offerings in the
market. They now have a formal Walmart Labs in the Bay Area, but for decades
they have had strong in-house technology capabilities.

------
aresant
I encountered an absolutely jaw dropping Walmart deck a while back correlating
their site speed with conversion rate:

[http://www.webperformancetoday.com/2012/02/28/4-awesome-
slid...](http://www.webperformancetoday.com/2012/02/28/4-awesome-slides-
showing-how-page-speed-correlates-to-business-metrics-at-walmart-com/)

Sounds like a great fit for Torbit, reading that deck last year made me
instantly respect the team at work @ Walmart.com

